# Dubai Silicon Oasis



## Mirry (Mar 5, 2013)

Good day all,

Well settled into Dubai Silicon Oasis and was hoping to start up a women's volleyball team.
Is anyone out there interested? And does anyone know of a good sports venue?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check out Dubai Sport Leagues, Events and more with DUPLAYS , they volleyball leagues and arrange the games etc...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

At this time, there's a volleyball league going in Mirdiff - Tuesdays nights 7-9.

Also ... there's an ongoing volleyball league close to MOE 7-9 and 9-11 ... the latter has better plays usually.

However, both are co-ed ... perhaps you can find ladies there that would be willing to play. 

What skill level are you aiming for in your team?


----------



## Mirry (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your reply, I will look further into this to see whether I can join an already established team. 
I would say I am at intermediate level at the moment, I haven't playing a such a long time. I used to play mixed pairs beach volleyball but haven't been on court for at least 2 years now.


----------



## Dubaiguru (Mar 18, 2013)

I am a man not a lady ,but would love to play some sports here and there and especially volleyball.


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi I moved to Dubai 3wks ago and I'm also looking for a volleyball team, I've been playing for many years but just for fun, no league, I'm not very good. So if you are setting up a team or if you find something, please let me know. I'm really interested. Thank you, Ludmila


----------

